# Hymer exhaust supplier wanted



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, looking for an exhaust for my Hymer 640 starline left hand drive,
any help with a supplier would be appreciated.
Thanks 
James


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A mate of mine needed a zorst for his Hymer, then when he came round, went and had a stainless steel one made.

Kev.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Kev_Behr said:


> A mate of mine needed a zorst for his Hymer, then when he came round, went and had a stainless steel one made.
> 
> Kev.


????


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Glenm

I've moved your post to the Hymer forum - you may get more specific answers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

for the benefit of the none English speaking among us (sorry Mike) 

Came round = from the shock of the price

Zorst = Exhaust.

Kev.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi 
try www.catman.co.uk


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

try mercedes commercial, the quality and length of warranty are great, if you intend keeping a long time go stainless.

simon


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Exhaust system*

We had one made up by LONGLIFE - stainless steel exhaust systems. It cost c £300 a couple of years ago and has, as the name suggests, a lifelong guarantee - at least six years. It had a lovely sound to it too - highly recommend the Company. The place we used has moved, but if you Google it you should fine one outlet near you.

Regards
Sundial


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Exhaust system*



Sundial said:


> We had one made up by LONGLIFE - stainless steel exhaust systems. It cost c £300 a couple of years ago and has, as the name suggests, a lifelong guarantee - at least six years. It had a lovely sound to it too - highly recommend the Company. The place we used has moved, but if you Google it you should fine one outlet near you.
> 
> Regards
> Sundial


Thought I would google it and bookmark for future use, only to find longlife stainless steel exhausts is a phrase apparently used by everyone in the industry ! Any chance of a bit more information, Sundial ?
The most likely one was situated in Berkely Glos. is that the one ?

regards

Mike


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Exhausts*

www.longlife.co.uk

Sorry I should have looked it up for you before posting - but yes this is the Company. We were really pleased with the service - were able to choose what size end for the exhaust (very important my husband tells me for the exhaust 'note') and were given a courtesy car for the few hours it took to make up the system.

I know that the Company does many motorhomes including Americans who all have trouble buying 'lefthand' exhausts.

Best of luck
Sundial


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

ours fell off on the way to lincoln show last year!!! we got back home with it tied to the bike rack and searched around, our van is a left hand drive a class euramobil. low and behold there was a place 1 mile from our home! we had a stainless steel one made also at a cost of £270 and it really is good. the company we used can be found here http://www.infinity-exhausts.co.uk/
it was done in a day no problem
hannah


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

As you have a Hymer and live in Morecambe give Peter a call, he is all things to everyone on Hymers.

www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus

Bob


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi thanks for the info so far still checking around, have spoke to Peter but he does'nt do mechanical he said tb turbo used to get them but sad not there anymore, will let you know how i get on.
Thanks 
james


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Sundial, address duly bookmarked for the future along with others mentioned - thanks all. - Also thanks James for starting the thread allowing me to do a bit of poaching 

Mike


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

*hymer exhaust supplier wanted*

Hi all managed to get an exhaust for my 640 starline, Well the garage did from the commercial merc dealer at Blackburn.
Part number of main front pipe and box section A9014901319 = £229.00
part number of tail pipe PERM = £75.20
hope the info may be of some use to someone
Cheers need a drink now 8O  
James


----------

